# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  معجم القانون - شرح لكافة المصطلحات القانونية وترجمتها للفرنسية

## هيثم الفقى

*معجم القانون* 
*اعداد: مجمع اللغة العربية، القاهرة*
*معجم قانوني يقع في حوالي 700 صفحة، يحتوي على اهم المصطلحات القانونية في شتى فروع القانون، مع شرحها وترجمتها للغة الفرنسية.*


*من اهم فروع القانون الذي يحتوي المعجم على مصطلحاته:*


*- القانون الدستوري*
*- القانون الإداري*
*- القانون الدولي العام*
*- القانون الدولي الخاص*
*- القانون المدني*
*- قانون العقوبات*
*- قانون الاجراءات الجنائية*
*- قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية*
*- التشريعات الاجتماعية*
*- التأمين*
*- القانون التجارى*
*-القانون البحرى*
*-القانون الجوى*


*للتحميل* 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/lvxs6l

http://www.4shared.com/file/31517921.../__online.html

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورين كثيرا على القاموس

----------


## جاسم الجاسمي

مشكور على هذا الجهد

----------


## المحقق الجنائي

بارك الله فيك
جاري التحميل
ولكن هل هي آخر طبعة؟؟؟؟؟

----------

